

Marc Andreessen Puts His Money Where His Mouth Is - stevenjames
http://money.cnn.com/2009/07/02/technology/marc_andreessen_venture_fund.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2009070611

======
stevenjames
Andreessen: "Facebook will be bigger than Apple."

Wow.

